# Cant change desktop background



## jamwaky (Apr 19, 2011)

Hello everyone.

I need to change the desktop background on all of our client servers to our logo and our support telephone number. Only when I go to change it, everything is greyed out, our clients range from SBS 2003, 2008 and 2011. 

I have looked in the registry to see if there are any policies blocking, but there is not and i've checked all settings. I am using RDP however, is it possible to change a user's desktop using RDP? I believe it to be that (just so it doesn't have to load an image) but I'm not sure.

If it is that, is there a way to change it, or will someone have to do it locally? Thank you to all who help

(apologies if it is in the wrong forum)


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

Probably a default GPO set for the server group to not allow any changes to the desktop.


----------



## jamwaky (Apr 19, 2011)

Ive looked at the GPO's, cant find anything :/ it's a right puzzler, I think it may have to be done locally, but that means lengthy trips to all of our clients :s hope something gets found.


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

I can't recall which GPO's are tied to the servers OU, but I know aside from the domain GPO that there were a couple of lower level ones as well. I just unlink all of the default ones created by the installation except for the domain level GPO.


----------



## jamwaky (Apr 19, 2011)

I'll have a go at that and come back to you, thanks


----------



## jamwaky (Apr 19, 2011)

No such luck buddy :/

I imagine it's just not possible through RDP


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

I am thinking you are correct. You can set it up via a GPO using a program called bginfo.

http://technet.microsoft.com/en-us/sysinternals/bb897557


----------



## jamwaky (Apr 19, 2011)

I think I'm just going to send a mass email to all clients with server password knowledge to change it, I've already distributed the image to all servers, so that's not a problem. 

Thanks for your help anyway.


----------

